# Did anyone go to the bcbg warehouse sale this weekend?



## luvme4me (Nov 20, 2005)

it was in la i wanted to go so bad but no one would go with me


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

omg had i only known . . .


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 28, 2005)

aw if i was in la i would go with you. i got my homecoming dress from them. well not the store but its a bcbg dress. im in love with it.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I would have gone!


----------

